# what do you think of storeboughts



## daniel0731ex (Jan 5, 2010)

hi, just to collect comments from you guys about the storebought 3x3. i might be posting this on the mf8 forum, because i found that they seems to be worshiping the Rubik's brand:fp


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 5, 2010)

I love them, because I can make them very nice.

However, they're crap when they wear out, and so I prefer other types, because of longevity factors.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 5, 2010)

Better than any type F or C


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 5, 2010)

i think there fine if your at like a min or something but when you get to like 40 sec or so you should buy a good diy unless ur store bught is amazing


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think they can be very nice, but they are harder to maintain than DIYs.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 5, 2010)

I have bought many of the DIYs on the market and none of them even compare to my storebought. But don't misinterpret me; I have five friends who saw the smooth creaminess of my cube, bought a storebought from Zellers and they felt like someone superglued the cubies together. I doubt even the Incredible Hulk could turn them.
Overall, you have to be lucky, but when you are lucky, its awesome.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 5, 2010)

As they wear down they get smoother, they can be very smooth if you greese them up with lube, but without lube, I don't like them that much.


----------



## Innocence (Jan 5, 2010)

my first(and only) storebought was pretty good, almost as good as my type C. I treated it pretty rough, and by other people's testomonials, rough treatment is what makes storeboughts good. Even so, it was decent out of the box. I'd say my opinion on storeboughts isn't really worth much having only owned one. I'll get another one when I have nothing better to buy.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 5, 2010)

Actually, my smoothest cube which is also the second cube I bought is a storebought.

In Japan, the storeboughts are made my MegaHouse. I am not sure if it means they are a totally different cube to the ones in other countries but I think so.

It is by far the smoothest cube that I have. After putting Vaseline in it for a few months and switching to silicone, it has almost no resistance. However, as it can't cut corners at all, it is a pain to use and it just sits in a drawer not being used. I am thinking about doing a spring mod.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 5, 2010)

I love storeboughts. They need love and breaking in to get better but it's worth it. And then they last 6 months to a year for me before either the centers break or they just kinda get bad.


----------



## shelley (Jan 5, 2010)

My favorite cube is a storebought. You do have to get lucky as not all storeboughts are created equal and they're not adjustable, but a good storebought is better than any DIY I've used. As for longevity, my first cube lasted me two and a half years before I had to retire it because it started popping (yes, _started_ popping) during solves. My current cube is over three years old.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 5, 2010)

I brought my storebrought Rubik's 3x3 on October 22, 2007. I did not use it much until April 2009.

With lots of use, it is quite good. It has loosened up alot and turns better and smoother. I have not lubed or modded this cube yet.


----------



## Meep (Jan 5, 2010)

I used a storebought all the way up to sub-16 =P Then I got my first DIY (Rubiks.com, then later other stuff) I liked them, but once they began getting loose, they didn't get unloose =(


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have an epic one thats beens sanded, lubed with vaso, then I cleaned that out and put silicone spray in. Epic. Although, storeboughts are hit or miss. I've felt others that were relatively decent, with some being absolute garbage. One I felt took an insane amount of force to do M' (back when I was Rouxing).


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jan 5, 2010)

Love mine. Sanded down by an excellent member of this forum, then lubed with Jig-A-Loo. Stickers are complete sh*t, but replaced them with some Cubesmith joints and it's the best cube ever. Locks up sometimes, but still better than my C4U cube. Maybe cause it's purple. You thought I was going to say something idiotic like "EVAR," huh? How hard is it to say ever, or check that it is own, not pwn?! Or any other misspelling meme. Gosh, those grind my gears.


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 5, 2010)

They're crap out of the box but when you break them in and lube them they're not too bad. Though I perfer my C4U cube because it cut corners easily and I'm less prone in injuring my finger compared to my storebought.


----------



## Hiero (Jan 5, 2010)

I used only storeboughts until about a month ago and bought an Edison cube expecting it to lower my times, but I don't really notice that much difference. With the Edison I might average maybe a second faster. The quicker turning doesn't really help too much since I only average about 40 seconds, although maybe for people who are under 30 seconds they need the faster turning. The storebought does lock up a tiny bit more, which is probably what adds the extra second. 
They both cut corners about the same because I think the Edison is set very tight and I haven't adjusted it. If you're above 30 seconds I don't think you should be doing that much corner cutting anyway. So, in my opinion, I think people under 30 seconds have benefit from a diy, but if you're slower than that, like me, there are other things slowing you down that don't have anything to do with the type of cube.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 5, 2010)

Never been modded.

They just need some love.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you have a product link? Or photo?

I want to update to popbuying with a nice price


----------



## Muesli (Jan 5, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Do you have a product link? Or photo?
> 
> I want to update to popbuying with a nice price


These are your garden variety Official Rubik's cubes. You can buy them anywhere, so I'm sure you will be able to find a supplier no problem.


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2010)

Done with a storebought cube. But sadly, it broke a few weeks ago.





THEY BREAK TOO EFFIN' EASY!!!!


----------



## maggot (Jan 10, 2010)

i have megahouse cube and NA cube. both really baaaaad when buy but you do nothing for lube. play with cube with bad turning long time (i gave friend this for learning) and when gave back, he have 1 month, i put CRC and is very good, but not good as my DIY. still megahouse AND NA cube have lockup. megahouse i play cube for about 2 month sometimes and then CRC. is very fast, good cutting, no good lockup, sometime lockup BAAAD for simple like T perm when doing F R2 U' get stuck really bad U' if not careful.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jan 10, 2010)

My 6 year storebought is awesome. The pieces are crazy broken in, but the core became so springy that it started popping like crazy. I put the storebought cubies in my Type A core, and it's amazing. My main cube now.


----------



## Arendil (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah I love storeboughts. Though nothing beats a great DIY, storeboughts once their broken in and such are great. (And once u replace the stickers)


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jan 10, 2010)

they are very nice if you can sand them. otherwise, they are horible.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 10, 2010)

Mine isn't that bad. It cuts corners half-decently and doesn't really lock up.
Then, i lubed it and now it's REALLY good.


----------



## Owen (Jan 12, 2010)

I have yet to find a better cube than my store bought.


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 12, 2010)

I loved one of my storeboughts really really much. It became great over the time, smooth turning, Corner Cutting etc.
I thought to post a post right here, about how underrated storeboughts are ... but ... just at that point (where it was absolutely perfect), one of the centers broke.

So yeah, they aren't that bad, but suck in a way!


----------



## JL58 (Jan 12, 2010)

I practice on a store bought every now and then to improve accuracy. I have one that is fairly smooth (after lube) but refuses to cut corners.


----------



## kurtaz (Jan 12, 2010)

hmm. storebougth.
it can be a very-very nice cube, after 2-3 months, but it dont cut coners well.
i used it about 1,5 years, but my c is better.
btw i love it.<3


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Feb 28, 2010)

I like them especially when I lube it with vaseline.:fp


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 28, 2010)

I turned a storebought into a beastly cube in about 3 hours. Now it feels like a tight DIY, and can almost cut whole pieces on some sides. The only problem is its inconsistency--some sides cut better than others. My favorite cube though, considering all 4 of my other 3x3s got broken/stolen.


----------



## Streakist (Feb 28, 2010)

My storebought is godly, but it's technically a storebought Hybrid. I took the cubies from a 3 year old cube and put them in the core of a brand new one. I also pillowed the corners which is tricky since they aren't sealed.

After comparing my old cubies to new cubies I've determined how to reproduce this godly cube. You basically need to make the entire cubie smaller, even the interior parts which I believe allows for the crazy corner cutting. You are essentially loosening the cube, of course if you over do it you can not tighten it back.


----------



## antoinejobin (Feb 28, 2010)

One of my storebought sucks (normally). The other rules. I used it a lot. I used oil to lube it for a while, and it goes very very well. I just used both of them to make my first fused cube. I siliconed the bad one, and some of the silicon went into the good cube and now I'm regretting my mod because the good one is even better now :facepalm:


----------



## SuperNerd (Feb 28, 2010)

*Adjustable Cores?*

This is a little besides the topic, but is it possible to make an adjustable 3x3 core out of a storebought like how you would make an adjustable 5x5 core? Or is it not worth it because you can just buy the Rubik's DIY for a rubik's type adjustable core.

Also, my friend has this one storebought he bought from some guy for 16 bucks. That cube has had every mod I've ever heard of done to it, along with at least a half dozen different kinds of lubricant.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 28, 2010)

Storeboughts can be hit and miss, i used to <3 mine but then i discovered type C's and FII's


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 28, 2010)

My store bought has been my main cube for over a year, and I think it's pretty good, but I don't really have any comparison, never tried a diy. Getting an F II in the mail this week though. I used Liquid Wrench Silicone spray, which is apparently horrible for DIY's, but it helped my store bought quite a bit (even if the smell lingered for a day).


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 28, 2010)

I love the feel on broken in storeboughts. But I can't stand breaking them in. I usually sand them down to make them somewhat useable, then apply some PestVic style breaking in. It takes about a month to fully break in a storebought. And you have to keep it lubed or else it'll lock like nothing you've ever seen.


----------

